# Skip tooth chains, sweetheart sprocket, Elgin parts.



## sandmangts (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey guys, I have these items for sale. Some are buy it now or best offer so make me an offer! I found a garage sale with lots of old parts and I am in the process of sorting it all out. I got lucky and found a proper handlebar for my Silver King, original aluminum so I was happy.
http://shop.ebay.com/boogerlips0/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## sandmangts (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I added some stuff that may be of interest. A CWC re pop springer fork and a Union drum brake.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 18, 2011)

what's your price on the sweetheart setup?i don't do ebay,but might take it if the price is right.where are you located?thanks,brian.


----------

